# Ecuador Kayaking this winter



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

that is very exciting news Chris. 


I had the pleasure of doing an Ecuador trip a few years back with your company and we had a fantastic time.

I would highly recommend a rip with Endless Adventure!


----------

